# Shorty Red Lehmann Coaches



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking for a couple of small passenger coaches to go with my Porter for summertime tourist traffic and decided on some shorty Lehmann models that I spotted on ebay at the right price. They have room for 12 passengers, and grooved vertical siding, not so apparent in these shots.










My steam dummy/tram can also handle them with ease on my shelf railway. I was fortunate to find a pair, which also saved on shipping. 

When our impossibly hot South Jersey weather takes a break, I'll get some shots outdoors in natural light.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are nice cars but need the door and window frames painted. 

They will look much different when done.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a tradition for new equipment to be photographed on the little culvert bridge upon arrival.










A favorite destination for tourists during the summer months is the glass works. A great place to buy some authentic South Jersey glass.

You're right Dan, these cars are ripe for some kitbashing and touchups.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

Those cars look good! I like the glass works building! Very cool. 

As I was rolling past Zoo tower the other day, I looked down and there was a SEPTA PCC car waiting for the light to turn green. It was one that looked a lot like the one in your profile photo.

Mark


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mark,

The PCC car in my photo is the one in the basement of the SEPTA headquarters on Market St. in Philly. It is a beautiful restoration. The trolley you saw near the zoo tower is one of the modernized PCCIIs that run on Girard Ave.

Here's a good website on the topic:

http://www.phillytrolley.org/index.html


----------

